# my horsey!



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

cutee! hes adorable


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

yea i know i would get better pics for leg critique and everything but i forgot im gonna be sad when i outgrow him


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Which horse did you want critiqued? You have 3 different horses pictured.
I'm not very good at critiquing but you should try to get pictures of the horse alone. Get standing as squared as possible, on a flat surface. Try to get one of his complete body on both sides, his front, and his back end. Try to get all of him in the picture (hooves included) and not just his head (which is adorable by the way).


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

yea i know i took those photos all at once junior is the one i just put the other 2 up as i mentioned before yea i know but i forgot


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Iluvjunior said:


> i just put the other 2 up as i mentioned before yea i know but i forgot


I don't see where you mentioned that before. Sorry! :?


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Its the post right above yours


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

How cuteee!!!!Junior looks like such a sweetie!i luv his color, it is so beautiful.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

i know he likes to nudge you looking for treats the pig


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

There is nothing to critique...
like mentioned before, you need to have your horse standing square on a flat, level surface. Take pictures of him from a side angle... you really don't need pictures of his legs or the other side of his body, those are kind of just "extras". This post should go in "horse talk", not critique, unless you have the proper pictures.


----------



## Starlight (Dec 15, 2008)

Hes very cute!


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with Xpyrrohs there really are no pictures that we are able to critique him on. I also don't understand why there are those two random pictures of those other horses either. He's a cute horse, but there really is not enough there to do a proper critique of him. Perhaps you should take some better shots of him that way you can get the feedback that you are looking for.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd rather see a shot of the front, rear, and each side. 

Angles lie. (Should be a myspace theme.)


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

He is cute =) The only thing i see from the pictures that I like is the clearance between his front legs. I cant give honest critique though ^_^ As far as demeanor goes, he seems really mellow and nice =)

What part of SC are ya in (if you dont want to share, please dont feel pressured to!) Im in Horatio, kinda near Camden and Sumter. I was surprised to see another South Carolinian! (though i'll always be a Californian at heart <3)


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

He is a good looking horse, maybe a little on the heavy side, but well rounded!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

If you weren't looking for an actual critique then you probably should have posted the pictures in the "Horse Pictures" part of the forum.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

As many folks have said, the picture angles are not good enough to provide an honost critique, other then to say that this horse is really super cute! I am going to move this thread to the picture forum so that people can see what a doll he is. Check out the helpful hints at the top of the critique forum and then see if you can try to get some better pix for a critique.

Farmpony84 (Jenny)


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

bilyeuamber said:


> He is a good looking horse, maybe a little on the heavy side, but well rounded!


he isnt on the heavy sid he's perfectly normal you havent even see a pic of his side


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's such a cutie!!  He looks like a sweetie.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You quite a gorgeous chestnut. He/She has an absolutely gorgeous face


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

He is so cute!!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks!his name is junior


----------

